# radeon power management

## derdestiller

Hi,

i installed gentoo-sources 2.6.35 to try the latest radeon powermanagement features.

But i can't find the power_method file in /sys/class/drm/card0/device (or anywhere else in /sys)

kms is enabled, but i can only find a power subdirectory (with a file called wakeup).

Does anyone have a clue if i need additional updates? Are there cards which don't have power management (i have a radeon x1950 agp).

Low Power Mode without kms works according to xorg.log

----------

## chithanh

Power management should work on all radeon cards. Only on very old cards there are some limitations regarding memory reclocking. Maybe dmesg (when KMS is enabled) will tell what is wrong.

----------

## pactoo

May I ask what tool are needed to manipulate the power consumtion of radeon cards?

----------

## chithanh

No tools are needed. Just kernel 2.6.35 and the controls in /sys/class/drm/card0/device (for instructions, see Alex Deucher's freedesktop mailing list posting)

----------

## derdestiller

Here is my dmesg output. It says Number of Power States 1. This is a Desktop System so my assumption is now, that i was under the wrong impression my card had power management. 

```

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

EMU10K1_Audigy 0000:00:0e.0: enabling device (0004 -> 0005)

EMU10K1_Audigy 0000:00:0e.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[drm] radeon defaulting to kernel modesetting.

[drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

[drm:drm_init], 

[drm:drm_get_dev], 

radeon 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[drm:drm_get_minor], 

[drm:drm_get_minor], new minor assigned 64

[drm:drm_get_minor], 

[drm:drm_get_minor], new minor assigned 0

[drm] initializing kernel modesetting (RV570 0x1002:0x7280).

[drm] register mmio base: 0xDF000000

[drm] register mmio size: 65536

[drm:radeon_get_bios], ATOMBIOS detected

ATOM BIOS: 

[drm:atom_allocate_fb_scratch], atom firmware requested 0fffb000 20kb

agpgart-via 0000:00:00.0: AGP 3.5 bridge

agpgart-via 0000:00:00.0: putting AGP V3 device into 4x mode

radeon 0000:01:00.0: putting AGP V3 device into 4x mode

radeon 0000:01:00.0: GTT: 64M 0xF8000000 - 0xFBFFFFFF

[drm] Generation 2 PCI interface, using max accessible memory

radeon 0000:01:00.0: VRAM: 256M 0x00000000 - 0x0FFFFFFF (256M used)

[drm:drm_irq_install], irq=16

[drm] radeon: irq initialized.

[drm] Detected VRAM RAM=256M, BAR=256M

[drm] RAM width 256bits DDR

[TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 444178 kiB.

[TTM] Zone highmem: Available graphics memory: 775950 kiB.

[TTM] Initializing pool allocator.

[drm] radeon: 256M of VRAM memory ready

[drm] radeon: 64M of GTT memory ready.

[drm] GART: num cpu pages 16384, num gpu pages 16384

[drm] radeon: 3 quad pipes, 1 z pipes initialized.

[drm:r100_cp_init_microcode], 

[drm] Loading R500 Microcode

[drm] radeon: ring at 0x00000000F8000000

[drm] ring test succeeded in 1 usecs

[drm] radeon: ib pool ready.

[drm] ib test succeeded in 0 usecs

[drm] Default TV standard: PAL

[drm] Default TV standard: PAL

[drm:radeon_get_atom_connector_info_from_supported_devices_table], Skipping Component Video

[drm:drm_sysfs_connector_add], adding "DVI-I-1" to sysfs

[drm:drm_sysfs_hotplug_event], generating hotplug event

[drm] Default TV standard: PAL

[drm:drm_sysfs_connector_add], adding "SVIDEO-1" to sysfs

[drm:drm_sysfs_hotplug_event], generating hotplug event

[drm:drm_sysfs_connector_add], adding "DVI-I-2" to sysfs

[drm:drm_sysfs_hotplug_event], generating hotplug event

[drm] Radeon Display Connectors

[drm] Connector 0:

[drm]   DVI-I

[drm]   HPD2

[drm]   DDC: 0x7e40 0x7e40 0x7e44 0x7e44 0x7e48 0x7e48 0x7e4c 0x7e4c

[drm]   Encoders:

[drm]     CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

[drm]     DFP3: INTERNAL_LVTM1

[drm] Connector 1:

[drm]   S-video

[drm]   Encoders:

[drm]     TV1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC2

[drm] Connector 2:

[drm]   DVI-I

[drm]   HPD1

[drm]   DDC: 0x7e50 0x7e50 0x7e54 0x7e54 0x7e58 0x7e58 0x7e5c 0x7e5c

[drm]   Encoders:

[drm]     CRT2: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC2

[drm]     DFP1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_TMDS1

radeon 0000:01:00.0: DVI-I-1: EDID block 0 invalid.

[drm] Possible lm64 thermal controller at 0x4c

[drm:radeon_pm_print_states], 1 Power State(s)

[drm:radeon_pm_print_states], State 0: Default

[drm:radeon_pm_print_states],   Default

[drm:radeon_pm_print_states],   Single display only

[drm:radeon_pm_print_states],   1 Clock Mode(s)

[drm:radeon_pm_print_states],           0 e: 575000     m: 690000       v: 0

[drm:radeon_atom_encoder_dpms], encoder dpms 21 to mode 3, devices 00000001, active_devices 00000000

[drm:radeon_atom_encoder_dpms], encoder dpms 22 to mode 3, devices 00000014, active_devices 00000000

[drm:radeon_atom_encoder_dpms], encoder dpms 19 to mode 3, devices 00000008, active_devices 00000000

[drm:radeon_atom_encoder_dpms], encoder dpms 15 to mode 3, devices 00000200, active_devices 00000000

[drm:drm_vblank_get], enabling vblank on crtc 0, ret: 0

[drm:drm_update_vblank_count], enabling vblank interrupts on crtc 0, missed 711

[drm:drm_vblank_get], enabling vblank on crtc 1, ret: 0

[drm:drm_update_vblank_count], enabling vblank interrupts on crtc 1, missed 0

radeon 0000:01:00.0: DVI-I-1: EDID block 0 invalid.

[drm:radeon_dvi_detect] *ERROR* DVI-I-1: probed a monitor but no|invalid EDID

[drm:radeon_atom_dac_detect], Bios 0 scratch 2 00000001

[drm:radeon_atombios_connected_scratch_regs], CRT1 connected

[drm:radeon_atombios_connected_scratch_regs], DFP3 disconnected

radeon 0000:01:00.0: DVI-I-1: EDID block 0 invalid.

[drm:radeon_atom_dac_detect], Bios 0 scratch 2 00000014

[drm:radeon_atombios_connected_scratch_regs], TV1 disconnected

[drm:radeon_atom_dac_detect], Bios 0 scratch 2 00000014

[drm:radeon_atombios_connected_scratch_regs], CRT2 disconnected

[drm:radeon_atombios_connected_scratch_regs], DFP1 disconnected

[drm] fb mappable at 0xE0050000

[drm] vram apper at 0xE0000000

[drm] size 3145728

[drm] fb depth is 24

[drm]    pitch is 4096

fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

drm: registered panic notifier

Slow work thread pool: Starting up

Slow work thread pool: Ready

[drm] Initialized radeon 2.5.0 20080528 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

[drm:radeon_encoder_set_active_device], setting active device to 00000001 from 00000001 00000201 for encoder 4

[drm:radeon_atom_encoder_dpms], encoder dpms 21 to mode 3, devices 00000001, active_devices 00000001

[drm:radeon_atom_encoder_dpms], encoder dpms 22 to mode 3, devices 00000014, active_devices 00000000

[drm:radeon_atom_encoder_dpms], encoder dpms 19 to mode 3, devices 00000008, active_devices 00000000

[drm:radeon_atom_encoder_dpms], encoder dpms 15 to mode 3, devices 00000200, active_devices 00000000

[drm:radeon_compute_pll_new], 6513 193.0, 5, 16

[drm:drm_crtc_helper_set_mode], TV-9: set mode 1024x768 15

[drm:avivo_crtc_load_lut], 0

[drm:radeon_atom_encoder_dpms], encoder dpms 21 to mode 0, devices 00000001, active_devices 00000001

[drm:radeon_atom_encoder_dpms], encoder dpms 22 to mode 3, devices 00000014, active_devices 00000000

[drm:radeon_atom_encoder_dpms], encoder dpms 19 to mode 3, devices 00000008, active_devices 00000000

[drm:radeon_atom_encoder_dpms], encoder dpms 15 to mode 3, devices 00000200, active_devices 00000000

[drm:radeon_atom_encoder_dpms], encoder dpms 22 to mode 3, devices 00000014, active_devices 00000000

[drm:radeon_atom_encoder_dpms], encoder dpms 19 to mode 3, devices 00000008, active_devices 00000000

[drm:radeon_atom_encoder_dpms], encoder dpms 15 to mode 3, devices 00000200, active_devices 00000000

[drm:avivo_crtc_load_lut], 0

[drm:avivo_crtc_load_lut], 0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

[drm:avivo_crtc_load_lut], 0

[drm:avivo_crtc_load_lut], 0

```

Oh and i tried to workaround edid invalid messages, as i first thought they are the reason of not having power management. This is why there is only one edid invalid message in the log above. (changed source code, of course i didn't know what i was doing  :Wink: 

But here is an example of my earlier tries with vanilla 2.6.35, it is very likely the error is still present in 2.6.35-rc1. 

```
drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* EDID checksum is invalid, remainder is 151

[drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* Raw EDID:

<3>00 ff ff ff ff ff ff 00 4c 2d db 40 39 31 47 50  ........L-.@91GP

<3>00 00 00 00 00 00 bf 00 eb 5e 89 a3 53 46 98 24  .........^..SF.$

<3>11 48 4c ff ff 80 31 59 45 59 61 59 81 99 a9 4f  .HL...1YEYaY...O

<3>61 68 e1 40 01 01 86 3d 00 c0 51 00 30 40 40 a0  ah.@...=..Q.0@@.

<3>13 00 60 08 11 00 00 1e 00 00 00 fd 00 32 a0 1e  ..`..........2..

<3>7f 7f ff ff 20 20 20 5f 20 20 00 00 00 fc 00 53  ....   _  .....S

<3>41 4d 54 52 4f 4e 20 39 35 50 2b 0a 00 00 00 ff  AMTRON 95P+.....

<3>00 48 33 4e 52 32 31 31 31 37 32 0a 20 20 00 01  .H3NR211172.  ..

radeon 0000:01:00.0: DVI-I-1: EDID block 0 invalid.
```

----------

## derdestiller

This is now with kernel 2.6.36-rc1 (without any changes from me).

radeon pm init is completely missing...

```

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[drm] radeon defaulting to kernel modesetting.

[drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

[drm:drm_init], 

[drm:drm_get_pci_dev], 

radeon 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[drm:drm_get_minor], 

[drm:drm_get_minor], new minor assigned 64

[drm:drm_get_minor], 

[drm:drm_get_minor], new minor assigned 0

[drm] initializing kernel modesetting (RV570 0x1002:0x7280).

EMU10K1_Audigy 0000:00:0e.0: enabling device (0004 -> 0005)

EMU10K1_Audigy 0000:00:0e.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[drm] register mmio base: 0xDF000000

[drm] register mmio size: 65536

[drm:radeon_get_bios], ATOMBIOS detected

ATOM BIOS: 

[drm:atom_allocate_fb_scratch], atom firmware requested 0fffb000 20kb

agpgart-via 0000:00:00.0: AGP 3.5 bridge

agpgart-via 0000:00:00.0: putting AGP V3 device into 4x mode

radeon 0000:01:00.0: putting AGP V3 device into 4x mode

radeon 0000:01:00.0: GTT: 64M 0xF8000000 - 0xFBFFFFFF

[drm] Generation 2 PCI interface, using max accessible memory

radeon 0000:01:00.0: VRAM: 256M 0x00000000 - 0x0FFFFFFF (256M used)

[drm:drm_irq_install], irq=16

[drm] radeon: irq initialized.

[drm] Detected VRAM RAM=256M, BAR=256M

[drm] RAM width 256bits DDR

[TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 444180 kiB.

[TTM] Zone highmem: Available graphics memory: 775952 kiB.

[TTM] Initializing pool allocator.

[drm] radeon: 256M of VRAM memory ready

[drm] radeon: 64M of GTT memory ready.

[drm] GART: num cpu pages 16384, num gpu pages 16384

[drm] radeon: 3 quad pipes, 1 z pipes initialized.

[drm] Loading R500 Microcode

[drm] radeon: ring at 0x00000000F8000000

[drm] ring test succeeded in 1 usecs

[drm] radeon: ib pool ready.

[drm] ib test succeeded in 0 usecs

failed to evaluate ATIF got AE_BAD_PARAMETER

[drm] Default TV standard: PAL

[drm] Default TV standard: PAL

[drm:drm_sysfs_connector_add], adding "DVI-I-1" to sysfs

[drm:drm_sysfs_hotplug_event], generating hotplug event

[drm] Default TV standard: PAL

[drm:drm_sysfs_connector_add], adding "SVIDEO-1" to sysfs

[drm:drm_sysfs_hotplug_event], generating hotplug event

[drm:drm_sysfs_connector_add], adding "DVI-I-2" to sysfs

[drm:drm_sysfs_hotplug_event], generating hotplug event

[drm] Radeon Display Connectors

[drm] Connector 0:

[drm]   DVI-I

[drm]   HPD2

[drm]   DDC: 0x7e40 0x7e40 0x7e44 0x7e44 0x7e48 0x7e48 0x7e4c 0x7e4c

[drm]   Encoders:

[drm]     CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

[drm]     DFP3: INTERNAL_LVTM1

[drm] Connector 1:

[drm]   S-video

[drm]   Encoders:

[drm]     TV1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC2

[drm] Connector 2:

[drm]   DVI-I

[drm]   HPD1

[drm]   DDC: 0x7e50 0x7e50 0x7e54 0x7e54 0x7e58 0x7e58 0x7e5c 0x7e5c

[drm]   Encoders:

[drm]     CRT2: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC2

[drm]     DFP1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_TMDS1

[drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* EDID checksum is invalid, remainder is 151

[drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* Raw EDID:

<3>00 ff ff ff ff ff ff 00 4c 2d db 40 39 31 47 50  ........L-.@91GP

<3>00 00 00 00 00 00 bf 00 eb 5e 89 a3 53 46 98 24  .........^..SF.$

<3>11 48 4c ff ff 80 31 59 45 59 61 59 81 99 a9 4f  .HL...1YEYaY...O

<3>61 68 e1 40 01 01 86 3d 00 c0 51 00 30 40 40 a0  ah.@...=..Q.0@@.

<3>13 00 60 08 11 00 00 1e 00 00 00 fd 00 32 a0 1e  ..`..........2..

<3>7f 7f ff ff 20 20 20 5f 20 20 00 00 00 fc 00 53  ....   _  .....S

<3>41 4d 54 52 4f 4e 20 39 35 50 2b 0a 00 00 00 ff  AMTRON 95P+.....

<3>00 48 33 4e 52 32 31 31 31 37 32 0a 20 20 00 01  .H3NR211172.  ..

[drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* EDID checksum is invalid, remainder is 151

[drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* Raw EDID:

<3>00 ff ff ff ff ff ff 00 4c 2d db 40 39 31 47 50  ........L-.@91GP

<3>00 00 00 00 00 00 bf 00 eb 5e 89 a3 53 46 98 24  .........^..SF.$

<3>11 48 4c ff ff 80 31 59 45 59 61 59 81 99 a9 4f  .HL...1YEYaY...O

<3>61 68 e1 40 01 01 86 3d 00 c0 51 00 30 40 40 a0  ah.@...=..Q.0@@.

<3>13 00 60 08 11 00 00 1e 00 00 00 fd 00 32 a0 1e  ..`..........2..

<3>7f 7f ff ff 20 20 20 5f 20 20 00 00 00 fc 00 53  ....   _  .....S

<3>41 4d 54 52 4f 4e 20 39 35 50 2b 0a 00 00 00 ff  AMTRON 95P+.....

<3>00 48 33 4e 52 32 31 31 31 37 32 0a 20 20 00 01  .H3NR211172.  ..

[drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* EDID checksum is invalid, remainder is 151

[drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* Raw EDID:

<3>00 ff ff ff ff ff ff 00 4c 2d db 40 39 31 47 50  ........L-.@91GP

<3>00 00 00 00 00 00 bf 00 eb 5e 89 a3 53 46 98 24  .........^..SF.$

<3>11 48 4c ff ff 80 31 59 45 59 61 59 81 99 a9 4f  .HL...1YEYaY...O

<3>61 68 e1 40 01 01 86 3d 00 c0 51 00 30 40 40 a0  ah.@...=..Q.0@@.

<3>13 00 60 08 11 00 00 1e 00 00 00 fd 00 32 a0 1e  ..`..........2..

<3>7f 7f ff ff 20 20 20 5f 20 20 00 00 00 fc 00 53  ....   _  .....S

<3>41 4d 54 52 4f 4e 20 39 35 50 2b 0a 00 00 00 ff  AMTRON 95P+.....

<3>00 48 33 4e 52 32 31 31 31 37 32 0a 20 20 00 01  .H3NR211172.  ..

[drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* EDID checksum is invalid, remainder is 151

[drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* Raw EDID:

<3>00 ff ff ff ff ff ff 00 4c 2d db 40 39 31 47 50  ........L-.@91GP

<3>00 00 00 00 00 00 bf 00 eb 5e 89 a3 53 46 98 24  .........^..SF.$

<3>11 48 4c ff ff 80 31 59 45 59 61 59 81 99 a9 4f  .HL...1YEYaY...O

<3>61 68 e1 40 01 01 86 3d 00 c0 51 00 30 40 40 a0  ah.@...=..Q.0@@.

<3>13 00 60 08 11 00 00 1e 00 00 00 fd 00 32 a0 1e  ..`..........2..

<3>7f 7f ff ff 20 20 20 5f 20 20 00 00 00 fc 00 53  ....   _  .....S

<3>41 4d 54 52 4f 4e 20 39 35 50 2b 0a 00 00 00 ff  AMTRON 95P+.....

<3>00 48 33 4e 52 32 31 31 31 37 32 0a 20 20 00 01  .H3NR211172.  ..

radeon 0000:01:00.0: DVI-I-1: EDID block 0 invalid.

[drm] Possible lm64 thermal controller at 0x4c

[drm:drm_vblank_get], enabling vblank on crtc 0, ret: 0

[drm:drm_update_vblank_count], enabling vblank interrupts on crtc 0, missed 703

[drm:drm_vblank_get], enabling vblank on crtc 1, ret: 0

[drm:drm_update_vblank_count], enabling vblank interrupts on crtc 1, missed 0

[drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* EDID checksum is invalid, remainder is 151

[drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* Raw EDID:

<3>00 ff ff ff ff ff ff 00 4c 2d db 40 39 31 47 50  ........L-.@91GP

<3>00 00 00 00 00 00 bf 00 eb 5e 89 a3 53 46 98 24  .........^..SF.$

<3>11 48 4c ff ff 80 31 59 45 59 61 59 81 99 a9 4f  .HL...1YEYaY...O

<3>61 68 e1 40 01 01 86 3d 00 c0 51 00 30 40 40 a0  ah.@...=..Q.0@@.

<3>13 00 60 08 11 00 00 1e 00 00 00 fd 00 32 a0 1e  ..`..........2..

<3>7f 7f ff ff 20 20 20 5f 20 20 00 00 00 fc 00 53  ....   _  .....S

<3>41 4d 54 52 4f 4e 20 39 35 50 2b 0a 00 00 00 ff  AMTRON 95P+.....

<3>00 48 33 4e 52 32 31 31 31 37 32 0a 20 20 00 01  .H3NR211172.  ..

[drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* EDID checksum is invalid, remainder is 151

[drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* Raw EDID:

<3>00 ff ff ff ff ff ff 00 4c 2d db 40 39 31 47 50  ........L-.@91GP

<3>00 00 00 00 00 00 bf 00 eb 5e 89 a3 53 46 98 24  .........^..SF.$

<3>11 48 4c ff ff 80 31 59 45 59 61 59 81 99 a9 4f  .HL...1YEYaY...O

<3>61 68 e1 40 01 01 86 3d 00 c0 51 00 30 40 40 a0  ah.@...=..Q.0@@.

<3>13 00 60 08 11 00 00 1e 00 00 00 fd 00 32 a0 1e  ..`..........2..

<3>7f 7f ff ff 20 20 20 5f 20 20 00 00 00 fc 00 53  ....   _  .....S

<3>41 4d 54 52 4f 4e 20 39 35 50 2b 0a 00 00 00 ff  AMTRON 95P+.....

<3>00 48 33 4e 52 32 31 31 31 37 32 0a 20 20 00 01  .H3NR211172.  ..

[drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* EDID checksum is invalid, remainder is 151

[drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* Raw EDID:

<3>00 ff ff ff ff ff ff 00 4c 2d db 40 39 31 47 50  ........L-.@91GP

<3>00 00 00 00 00 00 bf 00 eb 5e 89 a3 53 46 98 24  .........^..SF.$

<3>11 48 4c ff ff 80 31 59 45 59 61 59 81 99 a9 4f  .HL...1YEYaY...O

<3>61 68 e1 40 01 01 86 3d 00 c0 51 00 30 40 40 a0  ah.@...=..Q.0@@.

<3>13 00 60 08 11 00 00 1e 00 00 00 fd 00 32 a0 1e  ..`..........2..

<3>7f 7f ff ff 20 20 20 5f 20 20 00 00 00 fc 00 53  ....   _  .....S

<3>41 4d 54 52 4f 4e 20 39 35 50 2b 0a 00 00 00 ff  AMTRON 95P+.....

<3>00 48 33 4e 52 32 31 31 31 37 32 0a 20 20 00 01  .H3NR211172.  ..

[drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* EDID checksum is invalid, remainder is 151

[drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* Raw EDID:

<3>00 ff ff ff ff ff ff 00 4c 2d db 40 39 31 47 50  ........L-.@91GP

<3>00 00 00 00 00 00 bf 00 eb 5e 89 a3 53 46 98 24  .........^..SF.$

<3>11 48 4c ff ff 80 31 59 45 59 61 59 81 99 a9 4f  .HL...1YEYaY...O

<3>61 68 e1 40 01 01 86 3d 00 c0 51 00 30 40 40 a0  ah.@...=..Q.0@@.

<3>13 00 60 08 11 00 00 1e 00 00 00 fd 00 32 a0 1e  ..`..........2..

<3>7f 7f ff ff 20 20 20 5f 20 20 00 00 00 fc 00 53  ....   _  .....S

<3>41 4d 54 52 4f 4e 20 39 35 50 2b 0a 00 00 00 ff  AMTRON 95P+.....

<3>00 48 33 4e 52 32 31 31 31 37 32 0a 20 20 00 01  .H3NR211172.  ..

radeon 0000:01:00.0: DVI-I-1: EDID block 0 invalid.

[drm:radeon_dvi_detect] *ERROR* DVI-I-1: probed a monitor but no|invalid EDID

[drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* EDID checksum is invalid, remainder is 151

[drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* Raw EDID:

<3>00 ff ff ff ff ff ff 00 4c 2d db 40 39 31 47 50  ........L-.@91GP

<3>00 00 00 00 00 00 bf 00 eb 5e 89 a3 53 46 98 24  .........^..SF.$

<3>11 48 4c ff ff 80 31 59 45 59 61 59 81 99 a9 4f  .HL...1YEYaY...O

<3>61 68 e1 40 01 01 86 3d 00 c0 51 00 30 40 40 a0  ah.@...=..Q.0@@.

<3>13 00 60 08 11 00 00 1e 00 00 00 fd 00 32 a0 1e  ..`..........2..

<3>7f 7f ff ff 20 20 20 5f 20 20 00 00 00 fc 00 53  ....   _  .....S

<3>41 4d 54 52 4f 4e 20 39 35 50 2b 0a 00 00 00 ff  AMTRON 95P+.....

<3>00 48 33 4e 52 32 31 31 31 37 32 0a 20 20 00 01  .H3NR211172.  ..

[drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* EDID checksum is invalid, remainder is 151

[drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* Raw EDID:

<3>00 ff ff ff ff ff ff 00 4c 2d db 40 39 31 47 50  ........L-.@91GP

<3>00 00 00 00 00 00 bf 00 eb 5e 89 a3 53 46 98 24  .........^..SF.$

<3>11 48 4c ff ff 80 31 59 45 59 61 59 81 99 a9 4f  .HL...1YEYaY...O

<3>61 68 e1 40 01 01 86 3d 00 c0 51 00 30 40 40 a0  ah.@...=..Q.0@@.

<3>13 00 60 08 11 00 00 1e 00 00 00 fd 00 32 a0 1e  ..`..........2..

<3>7f 7f ff ff 20 20 20 5f 20 20 00 00 00 fc 00 53  ....   _  .....S

<3>41 4d 54 52 4f 4e 20 39 35 50 2b 0a 00 00 00 ff  AMTRON 95P+.....

<3>00 48 33 4e 52 32 31 31 31 37 32 0a 20 20 00 01  .H3NR211172.  ..

[drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* EDID checksum is invalid, remainder is 151

[drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* Raw EDID:

<3>00 ff ff ff ff ff ff 00 4c 2d db 40 39 31 47 50  ........L-.@91GP

<3>00 00 00 00 00 00 bf 00 eb 5e 89 a3 53 46 98 24  .........^..SF.$

<3>11 48 4c ff ff 80 31 59 45 59 61 59 81 99 a9 4f  .HL...1YEYaY...O

<3>61 68 e1 40 01 01 86 3d 00 c0 51 00 30 40 40 a0  ah.@...=..Q.0@@.

<3>13 00 60 08 11 00 00 1e 00 00 00 fd 00 32 a0 1e  ..`..........2..

<3>7f 7f ff ff 20 20 20 5f 20 20 00 00 00 fc 00 53  ....   _  .....S

<3>41 4d 54 52 4f 4e 20 39 35 50 2b 0a 00 00 00 ff  AMTRON 95P+.....

<3>00 48 33 4e 52 32 31 31 31 37 32 0a 20 20 00 01  .H3NR211172.  ..

[drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* EDID checksum is invalid, remainder is 151

[drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* Raw EDID:

<3>00 ff ff ff ff ff ff 00 4c 2d db 40 39 31 47 50  ........L-.@91GP

<3>00 00 00 00 00 00 bf 00 eb 5e 89 a3 53 46 98 24  .........^..SF.$

<3>11 48 4c ff ff 80 31 59 45 59 61 59 81 99 a9 4f  .HL...1YEYaY...O

<3>61 68 e1 40 01 01 86 3d 00 c0 51 00 30 40 40 a0  ah.@...=..Q.0@@.

<3>13 00 60 08 11 00 00 1e 00 00 00 fd 00 32 a0 1e  ..`..........2..

<3>7f 7f ff ff 20 20 20 5f 20 20 00 00 00 fc 00 53  ....   _  .....S

<3>41 4d 54 52 4f 4e 20 39 35 50 2b 0a 00 00 00 ff  AMTRON 95P+.....

<3>00 48 33 4e 52 32 31 31 31 37 32 0a 20 20 00 01  .H3NR211172.  ..

radeon 0000:01:00.0: DVI-I-1: EDID block 0 invalid.

[drm] fb mappable at 0xE0050000

[drm] vram apper at 0xE0000000

[drm] size 3145728

[drm] fb depth is 24

[drm]    pitch is 4096

fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

drm: registered panic notifier

[drm] Initialized radeon 2.6.0 20080528 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

```

UPDATE: i tried (a variation of) http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/dri-devel/2010-April/000255.html

edid invalid messages went away. modesetting seems to work fine, but no sign of powermanagement debug output.

I also tried now commenting out the "return ret" parts in radeon_modeset_init in radeon_display.c

Any hint on if my card has power management or not would be nice.

----------

## Pleirosei

Hello.  I am doing a fresh install and I have just installed the drivers for my 4870x2.  Whenever I build the kernel to support graphics support in the console, rather I use the radeon driver, or the fglrx driver, everything will boot up fine.  Then after a bout 2 minutes consistently on either driver, while I am in console, the monitor will automatically go into powersaving mode.  If I don't use the driver in console, it will sit there all day and never go into powersave mode.  What could be causing this?

----------

